# Ethanol Plants Purchase Sugar



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That's right....Sugar....for blending.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/markets/analysis/corn/ethol-plts-buy-sugar-at-discount_9-ar35672


----------

